# 'Pay with cash upon delivery' - ModMySwitch.co.uk?



## Chezzsam (Jul 19, 2018)

Anybody have any experience with these? I've been wary of using other websites because of trust issues and inputting card information but this website popped up today on the Authorised seller list for the UK so I had a look. At the checkout they seemed to allow to 'Pay with cash upon delivery' as well as an option for Paypal. Any idea how this works? I've never seen this on any of the other websites and it almost seems too good to be true.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 19, 2018)

It usually means that you must pay for the package when it arrives, to the postman. Note that the postman isn't obligated to give you any change, so make sure that you have the exact cash.

Also, cash on delivery usually comes with a fee.


----------



## tvoretz (Jul 19, 2018)

Wow, I've never actually seen a retailer allow CoD before.  Only ones that explicitly state they won't do it.  But yeah, Cash on Delivery/Collect on Delivery is a real service some postal carriers and private couriers offer.


----------



## skweezer (Jul 20, 2018)

As far as I’m aware. No such thing exists in the UK. Most likely your order will be cancelled or never delivered.


----------



## Chezzsam (Jul 20, 2018)

skweezer said:


> As far as I’m aware. No such thing exists in the UK. Most likely your order will be cancelled or never delivered.


Yeah they've kept very quiet since i've stuck an order in so I attempted to send them an email through their 'contact us' section on their website to get some more information but as I go to send the email it generates an error. The website contains 0 other contact information to contact the seller. In fact the website contains little information about anything in general.

 I guess the 'Pay with cash on delivery' is maybe some leftover section of a website template though; I'm pretty glad I didn't decide to pay with Paypal either because it all just seems a bit fishy. I have to wonder what it takes to become part of the 'Authorised Resellers' for team-xecuter because they must have done some background checks surely?


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 21, 2018)

Chezzsam said:


> I have to wonder what it takes to become part of the 'Authorised Resellers' for team-xecuter because they must have done some background checks surely?


Assuming the rumors/WMG of them being sellouts and not the original Xecuter is true (or the value of the reputation of a hit-and-run company), and given the attention to quality and aftersales (or aftercashgrab) of many (usually "R4" named) flashcard companies, I wouldn't be surprised if outright bribery is involved, or at least "our bigger wholesale buyers which haven't been too much of a nuisance"

(There's a joke in my area where to register a homemade vehicle in the USA you must simply prove that it brakes and turns, unless you're Californian, in which case you must also prove breathing its smoke for 10 hours won't kill you)


----------



## Morty2K (Jul 21, 2018)

Chezzsam said:


> Anybody have any experience with these? I've been wary of using other websites because of trust issues and inputting card information but this website popped up today on the Authorised seller list for the UK so I had a look. At the checkout they seemed to allow to 'Pay with cash upon delivery' as well as an option for Paypal. Any idea how this works? I've never seen this on any of the other websites and it almost seems too good to be true.



Hi Chezzam,

Try this email address for I found it after searching around for details on them.

enquires (AT) modmyswitch (dot) com

 let us know how you get on.


----------



## Chezzsam (Jul 21, 2018)

Morty2K said:


> Hi Chezzam,
> 
> Try this email address for I found it after searching around for details on them.
> 
> ...



This is an automated error response recieved from gmail when attempting to contact them through the specified email address. Had to remove some links to follow the forum rules.

Final-Recipient: rfc822;_ xxxx_
Action: delayed
Status: 4.4.1
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; The recipient server did not accept our requests to connect. Learn more at _xxxx_
 [_xxxx 50.63.202.40_: timed out]
Last-Attempt-Date: Sat, 21 Jul 2018 09:56:13 -0700 (PDT)
Will-Retry-Until: Mon, 23 Jul 2018 07:08:59 -0700 (PDT)

The email address you provided was the same one they used to send an order confirmation email so idk.
From my experience, stay away from this website.


----------



## Morty2K (Jul 21, 2018)

hmmm, thats not great  why would TX list them as a reseller?

I placed an order myself the other day, although i paid via paypal - I will look at the info on the paypal payment see if there is a contact address.


----------



## Morty2K (Jul 22, 2018)

Chezzsam said:


> This is an automated error response recieved from gmail when attempting to contact them through the specified email address. Had to remove some links to follow the forum rules.
> 
> Final-Recipient: rfc822;_ xxxx_
> Action: delayed
> ...



Ok I got the details from Paypal this is what shows under seller information

Seller information
    Birmingham Machine Services
    fccuk(DOT)co(DOT)uk/forum
    mattyandriah(AT)gmail(DOT)com


----------



## Chezzsam (Jul 22, 2018)

Morty2K said:


> Ok I got the details from Paypal this is what shows under seller information
> 
> Seller information
> Birmingham Machine Services
> ...



Their contact us section on their website seems to be working now anyways, thanks for the help though


----------



## Morty2K (Jul 22, 2018)

Chezzsam said:


> Their contact us section on their website seems to be working now anyways, thanks for the help though



Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Chezzsam (Jul 22, 2018)

'_Thanks for your enquiry, the COD option has been removed, it actually should not have been active but was an over site in website development. 

I noticed you have placed an order, thank you, 

Unfortunately due to a massive influx of orders we are unable to fulfil a number of orders, yours being one of them, 

We apologise unreservedly for this. 

We have the software licenses in abundance, just not the hardware, these will be in stock within the next 10 days, 

Nobody, not even the manufacturer expected such high demand. 

Obviously we can refund you or proceed with your order however you wish, 

Regards_ _modmyswitch_'

This was what I expected tbh, happy that I got some information from them though.


----------



## Chezzsam (Jul 23, 2018)

So I got tired of waiting around and decided to just order the SX OS rather than the pro. I used modmyswitch.co.uk because they seem to be one of the few who actually allow paypal right now - key came within 5 minutes, could not be happier right now.

So yeah, apart from the confusion with the cash upon delivery, I'd really recommend this website now 

Just a question though if anybody can help:
- Can I use multiple SD cards and just copy the license.dat over from the original SD card?


----------

